# Replacing Atlas jackplate with Bob's



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Instead of repairing my older 4" Atlas (again), I'm thinking of scrapping it and replacing it with a Bob's Action Series 4".

Does anybody happen to know if the hole pattern on the transom is the same? I'm assuming it's the standard outboard mounting pattern for both but not sure.

How about wiring? I'm guessing the motors are very similar. Can I just splice into the existing wires, relays and switch, or do I need to replace everything?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, the bolt pattern will match. Have you looked at Hull Marine Product's new Nano Jack? All self contained and like 30 pounds. Significantly lighter than Bob's self contained unit.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Hm, interesting. I didn't know it was in production yet, but I'll give them a call.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

The other day on IG he said the first batch was out. Not sure how many that was.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the last two from this run. More coming when he gets components etc.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I’d just stick with Bob’s. Call them if you have any questions


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got the last two from this run. More coming when he gets components etc.


I hope he can get the parts - I just learned today there is no type A fuel line available anywhere in the country.

Tyler did tell me a few weeks ago the first batch was ready - happy to hear they are out and you got your hands on them. What are your thoughts? Looks like it has an offset jack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> I’d just stick with Bob’s. Call them if you have any questions


What’s wrong with supporting an entrepreneur that is also a member of the forum?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I hope he can get the parts - I just learned today there is no type A fuel line available anywhere in the country.
> 
> Tyler did tell me a few weeks ago the first batch was ready - happy to hear they are out and you got your hands on them. What are your thoughts? Looks like it has an offset jack.


The actuator being offset is not a big deal when the slides are so much beefier and smooth compared to the Atlas Micro. The design is totally different. It’s super fast too.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Buy my “brand new” Atlas, so I can get one of those new Nanos 😈


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Can't wait to get my HMP plate! 33 pounds, 2.2 ounces and smoother than polished granite!


----------



## isubarui (Aug 10, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I got the last two from this run. More coming when he gets components etc.


What setups are they going on? It will be interesting to hear from people when they get tested more on the water.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I am going with the Nano plate. It looks like an awesome product from a good dude. I have talked to him a good bit. Go with the Nano!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

isubarui said:


> What setups are they going on? It will be interesting to hear from people when they get tested more on the water.


There’s one on the first Chittum Challenger that’s been heavily used by two guides for about three months no issues.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

If I could get my buddies to loose 20 to 30 lbs I think I would be way ahead...... Your right, that's not going to happen. Gotta look at shaving the weight somewhere🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rich11111 said:


> If I could get my buddies to loose 20 to 30 lbs I think I would be way ahead...... Your right, that's not going to happen. Gotta look at shaving the weight somewhere🤣


One of my old buddies was talking mess because I couldn’t pole my Maverick over a foot deep sand bar...I told him it’s not the skiff, it’s all the cheeseburgers so get out and we will float over.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’d go with this Nano plate if I wasn’t already getting old and poling days numbered. Plus my Bobs is from 2006 and still going. Nice looking product.


----------



## Tommy1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Zack it would be easy to splice into your current switch wiring (3 wires) then just the 2 wires for power. Most units have a remote pump but they started making some with internal pumps like the atlas. 
External pump means you have to mount the pump in a storage area and run 2 hydraulic hoses out to the plate. 
Internal would be more like your atlas with only wires running into the boat.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks, all! Sounds like the first run of Nanos are all spoken for, but hopefully more will be available soon. Problem is this Atlas is bound up and stuck too high to run except above 4800 rpm or so and I want to get back on the water!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Isn't there a procedure you can do to lower the jack plate for emergency situations? Maybe you could use that to lower yours a bit until you get a replacement lined up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

m32825 said:


> Isn't there a procedure you can do to lower the jack plate for emergency situations? Maybe you could use that to lower yours a bit until you get a replacement lined up.


Yes


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

You would think so, but there's no manual relief like on power trim systems. Maybe on other jackplates — I'm not sure — but not on Atlas.

My problem at the moment, though, is that the plate is bound up and won't come down even with the actuator assembly completely removed. I believe it gets a little bit crooked and gets stuck. It's happened before, but I've always been able to free it up with dish soap, teflon spray, etc.

This time it won't budge. I've tried putting a block under skeg and raising the trailer tongue to budge it upwards, standing on the vent plate to budge it downwards, whacking the polymer rods with a soft hammer, and tilting the engine and trailer in all kinds of positions to try to minimize torque on the rods.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes


Atlas actuator assembly is different. Per TH Marine, you can remove the motor and turn a screw inside the reservoir to relieve pressure but that's it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zthomas said:


> Atlas actuator assembly is different. Per TH Marine, you can remove the motor and turn a screw inside the reservoir to relieve pressure but that's it.


Is it not an Atlas Micro?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

No, regular 4" setback Atlas. ATLAS Hydraulic Jack Plate - T-H Marine Supplies


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

zthomas said:


> No, regular 4" setback Atlas. ATLAS Hydraulic Jack Plate - T-H Marine Supplies


These are actually great plates. I think a lot of us automatically think Micro when we read Atlas. 
Have you put power directly to the power to the plate?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Electrical is fine.

The seals around the ram failed on the water a week or so ago. Atlas no longer makes the actuator assembly in this plate (2010 or so). And the new assembly, which they want like $850 for, doesn't fit in the older 4" plates. My local hydraulic shop said they were pretty sure they could rebuild the hydraulics with off-the-shelf parts for a hundred bucks or so. But the motor housing is badly rusted, and I can't find a replacement for it.

So I'm looking at either a) getting the ram rebuilt, putting the motor/ram assembly back in the plate with a motor that's circling the drain, and hoping that I once I do that I can get the plate itself freed up, or b) scrapping it and buying a new Bob's or Nano. This is the second one of these Atlas plates I've had that has gotten sticky and slow and eventually failed. I gather the "self-lubricating polymer" rods that ride in the grooves get misshapen over time and bind up, but that's just internet hearsay.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Smack send me a link on IG for the plates


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Wanted to report back on this in case anybody searching for a solution to the same problem in the future ends up here.

I ended up getting my local hydraulics shop to repair the seals on the ram. I used Barry's Smyrna Hydraulics in New Smyrna Beach. They're not marine-oriented but said it was a basic job that any decent hydraulics shop could do easily with off-the-shelf parts. I believe the bill was $85.

Then I purchased this East Lake Marine Electric motor from Amazon for $160: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KBB5Q61. It's East Lake Marine part #15-JPM102 if that link goes bad.

The motor was a direct replacement, and it took me a grand total of maybe 45 minutes to bolt the motor and ram together, fit them back into the plate, and connect the wiring.

Still would prefer a Bob's or HMP, but I'll roll with this one for a few more years I guess.


----------



## FJVKeys (10 d ago)

im in same boat. pathfinder jackplate acting up...ready to swap but undecided if to switch to bobs or go with another atlas..I guess I should do more troubleshooting and check the motor and power again


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

FJVKeys said:


> im in same boat. pathfinder jackplate acting up...ready to swap but undecided if to switch to bobs or go with another atlas..I guess I should do more troubleshooting and check the motor and power again


If you are not concerned with weight get the Bob’s 4” setback.


----------

